# synaptic touchpad can't be configured via synclient

## DeIM

Hi, I would like to switch my Synaptic touchpad on and off but last thing isn't working - synclient

```
$ synclient TouchpadOff=1

Property for 'TouchpadOff' not available. Skipping.
```

```
$ synclient -l

Parameter settings:
```

xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option      "TapButton1" "1"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

EndSection

```

Thanks in advance.

----------

## VoidMage

Drop SHMConfig.

----------

## DeIM

didn't help   :Sad: 

I recall that I could somehow change settings of synaptic touchpad while xorg-server was running.

Since then I upgraded xorg-server, so I tried yesterday to rebuild all xorg-drivers but it didn't help.

----------

## erzapito

Do you know which package has the touchpad functionality? I have gnome-light installed and the menu option only shows "mouse".

----------

